

The dwarves of Auschwitz (2013) - samsolomon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/mar/23/the-dwarves-of-auschwitz

======
sandworm101
It is refreshing to see an article willing to speak about conflicting survivor
accounts. Whether it's the holocaust, 9/11, Rwanda, or the killing fields,
there is a tendency to treat every account as sacrosanct. Conflicting stories
then become ammo for those looking to deny and discredit events. But open
discussion and even speculation can increase confidence in a narrative.
Apparently conflicting accounts often dovetail into each other, but to get to
that point you have to be willing to criticize.

------
vonnik
Anyone interested in the life of a dwarf at Auschwitz should read Primo Levi's
excellent memoir, whose title has been translated both as "Survival in
Auschwitz" and "If this is a man". Levi himself was not a dwarf, but he
encountered one in the year he spent in Auschwitz, and the entire book is very
well written.
[http://appliedsciencefreelibraryguide.org/view.php?id=388132](http://appliedsciencefreelibraryguide.org/view.php?id=388132)

------
astrange
I thought "dwarves" only meant the Tolkein race and you should otherwise use
"dwarfs"?

Actually I didn't think we called people dwarfs either.

------
ramgorur
I think there is a typo, it's Zyklon B, not Cyclone B.

~~~
rdsnsca
Cyclone B is just the english translation for Zyklon B.

------
xapss
What a great read

